# Microchip registration



## Clipper (May 7, 2021)

For folks who get a dog from a shelter or rescue, assuming the pet is microchipted, check to be sure that the microchip company has contact information registered.
My pup was microchipted by the rescue, but they failed to regtiister any information.
I discovered this when I went to update the contact info.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

And make sure the registration is with the right company. Different chips are registered through different companies which sometimes makes them difficult to locate the owners. 








Microchip implant (animal) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------

